# The Walking Dead - TV Show



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just piloted in the US. Directed by Frank Darabont (the green mile, the shawshank redemption) about a post-zombie world like 28 days later.

Just finished the first episode, looks to be an excellent series.


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

will be watching it on FX on friday


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

will check it out...:thumb:
love zombie films etc! 28 days later one of the best for me..? 
anyone see Dead Set when it was on c4 a year or so back? thought it was pretty good (especially seeing loads of BB people getting bitten up!!)
rgds stu


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw this advertised and it does appeal to me - really like Darabont's work to date, well Shawshank and the Mist anyways. Really frustrating that its not on Freeview as yet, unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

This show is awesome just seen episode 2 and it's just getting better and better! Better than any Zombie film I've seen and I've seen many. If you're unsure just watch it.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I can't believe I missed it last week !!!

2nd episode is on tomorrow night @ 10pm is that right?

Anyone know how or where I can catch up on the first episode? Sky Player doesn't have the FX channell ! grrrrrr


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Keep checking the fx channel for a repeat. 2nd episode tomorrow at 10.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

It was repeated Sunday, Monday and Wednesday...........aaarrrrggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

well you're in for a treat this Friday!


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Watched the frst one and loved it great show. Real good film making as well.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

killash said:


> This show is awesome just seen episode 2 and it's just getting better and better! *Better than any Zombie film I've seen* and I've seen many. If you're unsure just watch it.


Its pretty much the same as any zombie fim (inc 28 days later) imo, still good though :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm really liking this series, plenty of stuff going on.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm liking it but the last couple of episodes haven't been as good as it started out. Be interesting how it pans out from the last episode.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive seen all 5 episodes upto now day after they air in the states, not sure what the British tv is upto, download them off the net for free. Get them in HD too.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Think UK is at 3 or 4.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love this program, its fantastic and not what I was expecting the acting is spot on.

Just watched all 6 in a row, i am hooked.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Matt197 said:


> I love this program, its fantastic and not what I was expecting the acting is spot on.
> 
> Just watched all 6 in a row, i am hooked.


thats the last in the series so youll have to wait ! but as others one of the best shows for a while


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Really enjoying this and also enjoying The Event.

What always makes me wonder about Zombie films / programmes is why dont they bolt up until all the zombies have died through starvation? Seems the simple option.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Doc said:


> Really enjoying this and also enjoying The Event.
> 
> What always makes me wonder about Zombie films / programmes is why dont they bolt up until all the zombies have died through starvation? Seems the simple option.


It seems to take zombies quite a while to completely die (if they do at all).

So you would need to be locked up for quite a while with a good source of food and ideally showers etc for keeping everyone clean and hygenic.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Doc said:


> Really enjoying this and also enjoying The Event.
> 
> What always makes me wonder about Zombie films / programmes is why dont they bolt up until all the zombies have died through starvation? Seems the simple option.


plus if you make a noise they hear you (which is bound to happen from time to time) they all come running and dont stop till they get in ... so depending on which sort of zombie you have would have to be very secure !


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I would do a Dawn of the Dead and take over a Shoppping Centre!
Zombies are not very adept at breaking in unless they were burglers before becoming a zombie, then I might be in trouble?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Doc said:


> Well I would do a Dawn of the Dead and take over a Shoppping Centre!
> Zombies are not very adept at breaking in unless they were burglers before becoming a zombie, then I might be in trouble?


Glass doors and windows are easily smashed with repetitive banging. I guess if you had metal shutters on all entrances then you would be alright.


----------

